# dial up failed error in dlink dcs 156 modem



## war (Dec 16, 2012)

I have been using my dlink modem with airtel sim to access internet.But recently I'm getting the error as "Dial up failed".
I have tried some settings also for airtel 

apn: airtelgprs.com
access number: *99#
username:blank
password :blank
authentication type :none

But still its not working.I have checked it with aircel's sim also.In diagnositics it shows 

ps network registration : Registered ,home network
ps network attachment: attached.


----------



## z3rO (Dec 16, 2012)

Check if it works in a cell phone.
If it works in cell then there is something wrong with the setting. Try setting access number to *99***1# 
If it doesn't work in cell phone too then it might be just some network problem and will be taken care of by Airtel..
And welcome to The Thinkdigit Forum..


----------



## war (Dec 16, 2012)

piyoosh528 said:


> Check if it works in a cell phone.
> If it works in cell then there is something wrong with the setting. Try setting access number to *99***1#
> If it doesn't work in cell phone too then it might be just some network problem and will be taken care of by Airtel..
> And welcome to The Thinkdigit Forum..



Thanks.

Sorry for the wrong model name.Actually its dwm 156.
The data commection is working fine in phone with aircel sim. But no help in data card still getting the same error "diap up failed".
Also as per the customer care I have updated the firmware also given at their site [link].


----------



## z3rO (Dec 16, 2012)

WOW, Customer Care guys know what a firmware is..  They are improving.. 
Is it working now (after the firmware update).. ??


----------

